# Plastic surgery disasters.



## Theowl32 (Aug 23, 2016)

Amanda Lepore 






Igor and Grichka bogdanoff 





Donatella Versace 





Pete Burns 







Jocelyn Wildenstein






Lil Kim





The Duchess of Alba


----------



## Alex. (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

Yikes! Those are hard to look at...


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


>


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 23, 2016)

I'd our 





Kat said:


> Yikes! Those are hard to look at...




I'd rather look at those gorgeous legs in your pic, and I do, I do! Just a tease but just enough.


----------



## blastoff (Aug 24, 2016)

Why can't such idiots have the common sense to use the late Michael Jackson's plastic artist to avoid such calamaties?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)

I am still wondering why they want to fuck their faces up. Kenny Rogers did it, and so did that vegas dude..whatshisname. It must be some kind of mental illness.


----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2016)

Trying not to look old is why. They end up looking old AND hideous.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)

And yet they still don't see they look WORSE than growing old gracefully. So...I think its a mental disorder. Like anorexics don't see the skin and bones of their skeletons in the mirror. They see someone FAT, not barely clinging to life.


----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2016)

True. It's really pathetic..


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)

She doesn't look ugly...yet...but why change her face?????


----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> She doesn't look ugly...yet...but why change her face?????




She looks older in the second pic.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>


----------

